# Kawasaki fuel pump



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Kawasaki 14hp engine. Code FC420V-AS10, E# FC420VA86174. Fuel pump is not puttting fuel to the carb. Is there any way to know if it is getting vacume to operate the pump? or just assume the pump is bad?

Thanks in advance for any and all replies.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The pump actually operates off of pulses in the crankcase rather then actual vacuum. Check the pulse hose and fitting, if they are open and no leaks in the hose then the problem is probably the diaphragm or check valves in the pump. If the pump is the type that can be taken apart, you can usually get parts to repair them, otherwise it's a new pump. If it's the Mikuni plastic type pump, get the one from Briggs, it's the same one and much cheaper then the one from Kawasaki.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 year. The pump is a metal pump and can be taken apart (mounting screw in middle with screws on each corner) This particular engine is in a John Deere rider. Kawasaki informed me the parts are only available through John Deere. J.D. only sells a complete pump.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Does your pump look like this??

wohttp://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=63696&stc=1&d=1217430771
22-10876.jpg

If it does, repair kits are available, as well as complete pump assembly from Kohler, Rotary, Stens, Kawasaki etc... The plastic mikuni pump from briggs 808656 should also work alright in it's place.


----------

